# "Happy Horrid GD Birthday"



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That is what one of my friends said when I mentioned that tomorrow is my 1 year being diagnosed with GD.

The most recent medical thought is that I have been battling this beauty for 20 years. It is nice to know who the enemy is!

The purpose of my post is, that one year ago tomorrow, I was at rock bottom. I felt and looked terrible, had been that way for a long time. I really could not see going on like that for the rest of my life.

Graves nearly cost me my marriage, my job, my sanity, and my life as I knew it.
One year later, I feel pretty darn great!

I just want you to know there is hope. It may take some work to find it, which can be difficult when one does not feel well. It is worth it. There are doctors that get it, and can help. It does take some work; eating well,exercising, resting, and listening to the body's signals.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so, so, so happy you are feeling good! 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What a great post! Happy anniversary, webster!


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome! (on the feeling better part, that is!)
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> That is what one of my friends said when I mentioned that tomorrow is my 1 year being diagnosed with GD.
> 
> The most recent medical thought is that I have been battling this beauty for 20 years. It is nice to know who the enemy is!
> 
> ...


What a great testimonial from a Great Lady!!! We both have good husbands; they endured and "hung tough" as they say.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you, thank you! All of you here helped so much. I really do feel great!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Happy Belated, my 2 year BD comes up in August! STill working on feeling "great" though!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wsih you all the best on the feeling great part. I am finding it is a constant balancing act, that I am more than willing to master! Best to you!


----------

